# my first time here



## sadsuzzie (Nov 13, 2004)

hello, i have never really spoke to anyone about ibs. i have had it for about 6 years, but only really started effecting everything in my life during the last 8 months, i have seen gp and consultants and had lots of test to rule out very serious things and they keep telling me its still ibs. whilst i am happy that its nothing serious, i am still left feeling like i have to put up with this for the rest of my life. i have lost over 3 stone. am depressed, tired and my life seems a little pointless as i can not do anything i want to really as i am always tired or in pain. has anyone tried these self help programs? what are they all about. hope someone can give me a little help please!!!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Hi suzzieI think this post should have gone on the IBS forum. You ask if self help programs help. Some do I am sure. Diet plays a big part of IBS. Go to the the irriatable bowel syndrom forun. See *Hop To* below. Joyce


----------

